# Motorbike/Antique bicycle ride to the 66th Annual Holiday Motor Excursion Arcadia Regional Park



## oddball (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## oddball (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## oddball (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas  Everyone🎅
See you in Monrovia Saturday morning


----------



## catfish (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas! Please take and post photos of this.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 2, 2023)

Anyone take pictures of this event? Looks like a great get together.


----------



## oddball (Jan 2, 2023)

Unfortunately the weather did not behave and only the locals showed up, they may post soon.

Cliff


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## catfish (Jan 2, 2023)

Looks like it was fun


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 2, 2023)

@fordmike65   Thanks for posting the pics Mike!


----------



## 1motime (Jan 2, 2023)

Those Dodge (Brothers) are great!


----------

